# Exhaust fan for finishing



## pltommyo (Jul 6, 2011)

I have seen suggestions for using a 300cfm bathroom type fan to exhaust a shop, in the summer only. No worries on negative pressure for furnace, 6 Windows are openable. Is that type of fan safe for polyurethane (oil based)and shellac? I know that no fan is explosion proof, but I don't want to go overkill and waste cash nor do I want a high risk of going boom. Thoughts??


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You should really think about what you are saying. You want to save a few bucks and risk your whole house and possibly your life. They do make explosion proof fans. They are not inexpensive.

A 300cfm fan is not strong enough to get rid of the fumes if you are spraying. If you are brushing then it should be fine.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

You don't have to go crazy but get a good fan. Your brain cells will thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there may be "explosive" gas in a bathroom...*



pltommyo said:


> I have seen suggestions for using a 300cfm bathroom type fan to exhaust a shop, in the summer only. No worries on negative pressure for furnace, 6 Windows are openable. Is that type of fan safe for polyurethane (oil based)and shellac? I know that no fan is explosion proof, but I don't want to go overkill and waste cash nor do I want a high risk of going boom. Thoughts??


But not in sufficient quantity to blow up the house. Probably enough to evacuate the bathroom without a fan however.

Paint fumes are filled with solvents and will explode with an ignition source. DON"T EVEN THINK OF USING A BATHROOM FAN.
These little fans have "open" motors and are not explosion proof. 
Some range hoods may have enclosed motors...I donno? They are exposed to large quantites of grease laden air in commercial and professional residential settings and may be explosion proof? 

The CFM of a bathroom fan is totally inadequate for spray painting as well. This is not the place to save a buck, if you are making a spray area in your shop. JMO. :no: bill

http://www.industrialfansdirect.com/IND-FA-HL.html


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

no, no. and no. very bad idea


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

If I were going to do a lot of spraying, I'd go with this:

http://www.industrialfansdirect.com/IND-FA-HL-IE/TE-VI2412-HL.html


From Bill's link.


----------



## pltommyo (Jul 6, 2011)

I do not spray finishes, I only brush or wipe. I suspected.the bathroom fan type solution I've seen elsewhere was a bad idea. Time to.go find a decent class a or class b fan I guess. Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

pltommyo said:


> I have seen suggestions for using a 300cfm bathroom type fan to exhaust a shop, in the summer only. No worries on negative pressure for furnace, 6 Windows are openable. Is that type of fan safe for polyurethane (oil based)and shellac? I know that no fan is explosion proof, but I don't want to go overkill and waste cash nor do I want a high risk of going boom. Thoughts??


Yes, there are explosion proof fans. The engine room exhaust blowers on boats are so rated. Surprisingly these are also not expensive. I replaced one on my boat and it was only about $20.

George


----------



## pltommyo (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the idea of the bilge blower, maybe even a stove venthood. Thanks all.


----------

